# Bethany Hamilton (Soul Surfer) is coming to Corpus



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Bethany Hamilton will be here in Corpus Christi June 16th and 17th. She will be speaking at Bay area Fellowship in Corpus Christi. This young lady is my daughters idol and has inspired me as well. If you don't know her story, you need too. Bethany lost her left arm to a shark while surfing. Here story is remarkable. 

bayareafellowship.com


----------

